# Krebsschere blüht nicht



## Dr.J (17. Aug. 2004)

Hallo,

vielleicht kann mir jemand etwas dazu sagen. Ich habe im Frühjahr mir eine __ Krebsschere zugelegt, die auch all die Monate eine stattliche Grösse erreicht hat. Einen "Ankerplatz" hat sie auch gefunden. So weit so gut. Wir haben August und sie hat nach wie vor ihre Blätter unter Wasser. Wenn ich mich nicht irre, müssten die Blätter nach oben kommen und blühen müsste sie um diese Zeit auch. Woran kann das liegen? Alle anderen Pflanzen blühen zur gegeben Zeit.

Viele Grüsse 
Jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Aug. 2004)

Hallo Jürgen,

es kommt sehr stark auf die Wasserwerte an, was du der __ Krebsschere bieten kannst. Nehme stark an, das deine GH und KH dafür verantwortlich sind ..... welche Werte zeigen sie ?

In meinem Algentempel blüht sie sehr schön und das seid Ende Mai ... komisch, das in so einer Algensosse alles besser blüht als in einem cleanen Teich.


----------



## Harald (17. Aug. 2004)

Hallo Jürgen,

das eine Pflanze nicht blüht, kann die unterschiedlichsten Ursachen haben. Pauschal ist eine Antwort wohl eher nicht zu geben.

Ich habe mir dieses Jahr auch krebsscheren zugelegt, ein Teil der Pflanzen, die ich recht früh gekauft habe, blühten bisher ebenfalls nicht. Es liegt aber wohl daran, dass sie noch recht klein sind. Andere habe ich mir erst vor Kurzem zugelegt. Bei denen, obwohl sie recht groß sind, weiß ich nicht, ob sie geblüht haben.

Ich habe zu dem Thema mal ein wenig gegoogelt. Du findest aber nicht viel zu der Frage, was Voraussetzung für ein Blühen ist. Wohl fühlen soll sich die Pfanze aber vorrangig in leicht basischem, nährstoffreichen Wasser. Desweiteren liebt sie es sonnig.

Ich würde einfach nochmal ein Jahr warten. Ich muß allerdings sagen, dass ich die Pflanze auch ohne Blüte sehr dekorativ finde


----------



## karsten. (17. Aug. 2004)

*nicht ganz....*

Hallo 
da muß ich doch mal meinen Hut in den Ring schmeißen !

lest selbst !

http://www.hydro-kosmos.de/wpflanz/h2o2.htm#Krebsschere,
http://www.foerderkreis-sporttauchen.de/images/wpfl03.pdf



und meine Erfahrungen dazu sind:

selten das eine __ Krebsschere im ersten Jahr blüht
lass Ihr Zeit  
Stratiotes aloides bevorzugen leicht saures Wasser

und wuchert trotz oder wegen glasklarem Wasser
(Nitrat Nitrit nicht nachweisbar)

Schönen FAb

mit mehr Bilder will Euch nicht zuschütten 
(die warn alle schon mal zu sehen) :?


----------



## StefanS (18. Aug. 2004)

Hallo Karsten,

ich will Deine Ausführungen in keiner Weise anzweifeln (man sieht ja, wie schön Deine Krebsscheren gedeihen - und ich besitze noch nicht einmal eine einzige). In einem der ganz wenigen  Artikel, die vernünftig erscheinen, heisst es in DER GARTENTEICH  02/2004 (S. 34 "Standortbedingungen für Sumpf- und Wasserpflanzen"): "Stratiotes aloides/__ Krebsschere/oligotroph - eutroph (nährstoffarm bis nährstoffreich)/*pH > 7.0*/oligosaprob bis mesosaprob (Gewässergüte I bis II)/Temperatur mittel bis warm/Substrat: Schlamm, Faulschlamm". Ist das auch wieder alles daneben ? Ich hätte gern Krebsscheren, bekomme aber saures Wasser nicht hin.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## karsten. (18. Aug. 2004)

Hallo  Stefan
wie war nochmal die Frage ?   

"Stratiotes aloides/__ Krebsschere/
_oligotroph - eutroph (nährstoffarm bis nährstoffreich)_
 :?     bei mir sicher liegt sie wohl bei
(römisch)  1,5 
http://www.orthopedia-shop.de/glossar/VID-3afb88744e7212ce9ee675/lexikon-Hypertrophie

_oligosaprob bis mesosaprob _
bei mir,  oligosaprob
Vielleicht, berechne ich mal den Index....8)  




_Temperatur mittel bis warm_
Bei mir: eher Schattenteich, Sonne nur von 11-15:00
keine Flachwasser ! kein Bach ,nur eine kleine Kaskade über Lava
und  *Eichenholz !*
verhältnismäßig kühl
_Substrat: Schlamm, Faulschlamm_
bei mir:Kies mit ganz wenig Lehm und ein paar Lavabänken
kleine Faulschlammnester sind möglich, speziel im Frühjahr
(siehe auch Staubsaugerbeitrag ,von irgendwann  8) )

_Ist das auch wieder alles daneben ? Ich hätte gern Krebsscheren, bekomme aber saures Wasser nicht hin._

ich glaube die wichtigsten Faktoren sind ein Ph wert <=7,5
ich versuche NUR mit Regenwasser aufzufüllen 
wenn es mal nicht geht und ich Trinkwasser nachfülle ,
fangen die Krebsscheren zuerst an zu mickern !
(und ich muß Regentänze aufführen)

auch eine zu starke (lange) Sonneneinstrahlung 
besonders  bei erhöhten OZON Werten schädigt die Pflanzen

mit der KH hat es sich so ergeben ,
dass meine verbauten harten Kalksteine
so viel wie nötig und so wenig wie möglich Kalk abgeben um
einen stabilen Ph wert zu puffern.

und dann hab ich noch den Eindruck :
Krebsscheren mögen nicht allein sein !

bis dann
karsten.


----------



## Dr.J (18. Aug. 2004)

Hallo Leute,

vielen Dank für die vielen Beiträge. Hier ein paar Infos zu meinem Teich:

PH-Wert: 7,2
Temperatur: 20 - 25 Grad
Boden: Substrat, Kies, Eichenholz gegen Algen, etwas Faulschlamm
Wasser: Hauptsächlich Regenwasser, Trinkwasser nur bei längerer Trockenheit
Sonstiges: Kaskade aus Juragestein

Vielleicht helfen euch diese Informationen weiter.

Grüsse Jürgen


----------



## karsten. (18. Aug. 2004)

klingt doch gut !
ich denke ,nächstes Jahr hast Du Deine Blüten 
mfgk.


----------



## Dr.J (18. Aug. 2004)

Wie Cäsar schon sagte: lets wait, see and hope.

Eine Frage noch zu den Faulschlammnestern.
Ich lese immer ab und zu, dass man zum Abbau des Faulschlammes Bakterien einsetzen kann/soll/muss. Wie steht es damit? Oder ist es besser den Schlamm abzusaugen? Wie sieht es da bei Kies aus? Würde da nicht der ganze Kies mitaufgesaugt werden?

Zur Zeit verwende ich einen selbstgebauten Feinrechen, um die abgestorbenen Algen- und Pflanzenreste aus dem Teich zu fischen. Allerdings erwische ich damit nicht alles.

Wie sind eure Erfahrungen?

Grüsse
Jürgen


----------



## karsten. (18. Aug. 2004)

*re*

hallo
zum Sauger:
http://forum.tommis-page.de/viewtopic.php?t=2093/?q=sauger&sid=d0ca0a084798fea4b19c9f8855e3222d
wobei ich nur im zeitigen Frühjahr absauge.
das mit dem Kies bekommt man durch ÜBEN hin .  

Bakterien: ensetzten ist eine Glaubensfrage !

glaub ich den Verkäufern 
glaub ich das Bakterien teuer sein MÜSSEN
glaub ich an  EM´s

ich habe meinen Teich mal mit teuren  Abbaubakterien geimpft 
(fühlte mich irgendwie vera.....)


später hab ich mehrmals mit Wasser und Schlamm   
aus m.M.n. geeigneten Gewässern geimpft
heute sehe ich zu  wie sich Mulm abbaut 
und spring vor Freude im Kreis.
was wirklich funktioniert hat ,
Keine Ahnung !
es hat halt funktioniert !

mahlzeit


----------



## Dr.J (18. Aug. 2004)

Danke für die Info.

Ich denke solange sich meine Schlammbildung in Grenzen hält, werde ich es bei meiner bewährten Methode belassen, zumal sich jedesmal meine Fischis wahnsinnig freuen, wenn ich mit meinem Rechen komme. Bekommen schliesslich dadurch ihr Essen auf den Tisch serviert.

Aber vielleicht gibt es noch andere Denkanstösse und Erfahrungen zu Thema Schlammabbau.

CU
Jürgen


----------



## StefanS (18. Aug. 2004)

Hallo Karsten,

habe mir soeben die Krebsscheren aus dem Kopf geschlagen  :cry: 

Spassverderber !    Werde wohl DER GARTENTEICH abbestellen . 

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (19. Aug. 2004)

Hallo all
krebsscheren brauchen definitiv pH 6 - 7,5. Ich habe im Mai von Werner drei Stück bekommen. 2 dümpeln bei mir so vor sich hin,die dritte ist im regenwassergespeisten Teich meines Schwagers. Sie blüht und vermehrt sich wie verrückt. Auch Erwins Pflanzen,die er mir zum TT mitgebracht hat,kümmern bei mir.
Man kann nicht alles haben. Dann eben keine __ Krebsschere,dafür aber jede Menge anderer Pflanzen.
@Tommie, dass Pflanzen in deinem Algentümpel wachsen,ist ja klar. Die brauchen nämlich auch Nährstoffe.
Eugen


----------



## Teichforum.info (19. Aug. 2004)

noch was, Kalk können sie gar nicht ab. Also GH eher unter 10.
Eugen


----------



## Teichforum.info (19. Aug. 2004)

Hallo Eugen,

wenn ich an den Beginn der __ Krebsschere denke war sie so:







Das war der Anfang, 2002 und wenn ich jetzt sehe, welchen Durchmesser sie hat (mind.75cm und sitzt am Grund) und wie oft sie dieses Jahr geblüht hat ...

Vielleicht hängt es auch mit der Renovierung der Algenpfütze im März zu tun, durch einbringen des Lehms ... trotzdem Eugen, verwirrste mich aber kräftigst, sodaß ich heute abend doch mal im Algentümpel messen werde. Stand letzten Jahres war eine GH von 13, KH 6 ein PH 7,5 - 8,5 im Schnitt, Nitrat/Nitrat/Phosphat nicht nachweisbar (für mein Auge und den JBL+Tetra-Test).

Ich werde es mal prüfen und lasse mich überraschen.


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Aug. 2004)

*...*

Moin moin,

da reich ich mal das Ergebnis der Messung nach:

PH 7,2
GH 12
KH 8

Nitrat/Nitrit/Phosphat nicht nachweissbar.

Und heute bei näheren hinsehen gibts im Algentümpel im Flachwasserbereich auch 5 neue Krebsscheren   ... und das alles von einer Mutterpflanze ? Wieviele Ableger habt ihr so an jeder Pflanze ?


----------



## Dr.J (23. Aug. 2004)

Ebenfalls Moin,

also Ableger habe ich keine. Vielleicht ist meine Pflanze auch noch zu jung. Ich habe mich nochmals schlau gemacht. Laut Aussage eines Landschaftsgärtners muss ich mich 1 Jahr gedulten, bis die Pflanze sich and die Teichumgebung angepasst hat. Mal sehen. Meine Wasserwerte sind ok. 

Grüsse
Jürgen


----------



## Dr.J (27. Sep. 2004)

Hallo,

da es langsam auf den Winter zu geht, hat sich meine __ Krebsschere in Richtung Teichboden verkrümmelt. Allerdings hatte sie sich zum "ankern" eine Stelle ausgesucht, die nur ca. 25 cm tief ist. Jetzt habe ich bedenken, das sie im Winter einfriert und kaputt geht.

Weiss jemand Rat?


----------

